# Nach Einbau neuer Grafikkarte steht Gehäuse unter Spannung



## cloth82 (26. Juli 2011)

*Nach Einbau neuer Grafikkarte steht Gehäuse unter Spannung*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe seit ein paar Wochen eine neue Grafikkarte (Radeon HD 6970) verbaut und seitdem steht mein PC-Gehäuse (Coolermaster ATCS 840) unter Spannung. Es kann auch sein, dass meine bisherige HD 4870 nicht genug Leistungsaufnahme hatte, um das Problem zu Tage treten zu lassen. Das erste Mal habe ich es jedenfalls bemerkt, als ich beim Spielen in einer Videosequenz nebenher oben etwas Staub vom Tower wischen wollte. Im Desktopbetrieb lässt er sich anfassen, da merke ich nur ein minimales Kribbeln an den Fingerspitzen. Unter Last merke ich dann aber schon ziemlich deutlich, dass da etwas nicht stimmen kann. Die Verkabelung habe ich kürzlich beim Reinigen des Towers daraufhin komplett geprüft - nirgendwo gibt es offenen Kontakt zum Gehäuse. Auch das Netzteil ist fast komplett isoliert vom Gehäuse, nur die Schrauben verbinden es mit dem Chassis (was reichen sollte), sonst liegt es in vibrationshemmendem Gummi (silent FTW). Die Steckdose/Leitung ist einwandfrei (der vorgeschaltete Überspannungsschutz zeigt "Leitung OK" an, d.h. L1, N und PE sind komplett da). Eigentlich müsste aber bei Spannung am Gehäuse doch sofort das RCD/FI auslösen, was jedoch nicht passiert. Eine Testauslösung verlief auch einwandfrei. 

Vielleicht weiß jemand von Euch, was ich machen kann, um herauszufinden, wo die Fehlerquelle liegt. 

Vielen Dank schonmal

Chris


----------



## watercooled (26. Juli 2011)

Es muss ja nicht am NT liegen. Hast du in letzter Zeit etwas an der Peripherie geändert?


----------



## cloth82 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nach Einbau neuer Grafikkarte steht Gehäuse unter Spannung*

Außer der Grafikkarte ist nichts geändert worden.


----------



## Forfex (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nach Einbau neuer Grafikkarte steht Gehäuse unter Spannung*

Ist doch cool, wer hat schon einen PC Vibrator.


----------



## cloth82 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nach Einbau neuer Grafikkarte steht Gehäuse unter Spannung*

Ja, da streichelt man auch gerne nochmal über das Case... aber ich habe Angst um meine Hardware und nicht nur die. 

Ich habe übrigens auch bemerkt, dass bei meinem G15 auf der rechten Seite die Beleuchtung seit Kurzem etwas flackert, d.h. mal ein paar Sekunden dunkler wird und wieder normal leuchtet, fast im Sekundentakt, aber überhaupt nicht synchron mit dem Ziffernwechsel auf dem Display. Das muss aber nicht zwangsläufig etwas miteinander zu tun haben, schließlich ist die Tastatur schon ein paar Jahre alt und es wäre durchaus im Rahmen, wenn sie sich allmählich verabschiedet.


----------



## knarf0815 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nach Einbau neuer Grafikkarte steht Gehäuse unter Spannung*

ich würder mal alles ohne gehäuse zusammenbauen und dann mit einem multimeter mal nachforschen 
gruß


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (26. Juli 2011)

Fühl doch mal unter ordentlich Last ( z.B. Furmark) zuerst oben am tower und dann hinten an der Graka... wenn es hinten mehr kribbelt, dann könnte es an der Graka selber liegen...


----------



## Scorpio78 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nach Einbau neuer Grafikkarte steht Gehäuse unter Spannung*



Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Fühl doch mal unter ordentlich Last ( z.B. Furmark) zuerst oben am tower und dann hinten an der Graka... wenn es hinten mehr kribbelt, dann könnte es an der Graka selber liegen...


 
 Ja nee, is klar!



Andere Frage, hast du ne TV-karte verbaut, mit Kabelanschluss?

Du sagst du hast den FI-Test gemacht, am Automaten oder wie?


----------



## cloth82 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nach Einbau neuer Grafikkarte steht Gehäuse unter Spannung*



Hallo, nein, es ist keine TV-Karte eingebaut - alles so, wie im Sysprofil eingetragen. Den FI-Test habe ich am Automaten gemacht. Am PE der Steckdose fühle ich nichts. Manchmal liegt's ja auch einfach an trockener Erde...


----------



## Scorpio78 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nach Einbau neuer Grafikkarte steht Gehäuse unter Spannung*



cloth82 schrieb:


> Am PE der Steckdose fühle ich nichts. Manchmal liegt's ja auch einfach an trockener Erde...


 
Ja, das kann vorkommen.
Der FI greift aber mittlerweile fast nur noch im Badezimmer (Feuchträume).

Hatte mal so ein ähnliches Problem, da war auch die Erdung defekt an der Dose, ging alles so lange gut bis die TV-Karte dazu kam.

Hast du W-Lan oder hängst du per Kabel am Router?


----------



## cloth82 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nach Einbau neuer Grafikkarte steht Gehäuse unter Spannung*

LAN-Kabel. Die einzig "gefährliche" Verdrahtung mit der Außenwelt, sonst ist alles blitzgeschützt  Den Router sollte ich nun wohl noch mit Hama Überspannungsschutz SAT/Kabel/TV - Stromkabel und Steckdosenleisten - computeruniverse.net sichern. Ich werd gleich mal FurMark starten ohne LAN-Kabel. Kann ich mir momentan zwar nicht vorstellen, aber man hat schon Pferde.....


----------



## Scorpio78 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nach Einbau neuer Grafikkarte steht Gehäuse unter Spannung*

Du kannst Gedanken lesen!


----------



## cloth82 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nach Einbau neuer Grafikkarte steht Gehäuse unter Spannung*



Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Du kannst Gedanken lesen!


Ich weiß. 

Das LAN-Kabel ist es nicht. 

"Lustig": es scheint nicht die Last der Grafikkarte das Problem zu sein, sondern die Temperatur. Es wird erst bei 75°C GPU spührbar stärker. Trotzdem wird dieses schöne 50Hz-Wechselspannung-Gefühl, das ich in meiner Ausbildung kennen gelernt habe, erst in Richtung Netzteil stärker. Ich fahre dabei mit den Fingerrücken über das Gehäuse und es fängt an, durch die entstehende Vibration hörbar zu brummen.


----------



## Scorpio78 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nach Einbau neuer Grafikkarte steht Gehäuse unter Spannung*

Hmmm,...

Setzt den Rechner mal unter Last (Futuremark, Furmark)

Klemm die komplette Periphärie ab, und dann fühl nochmal,...

Dann kann man das schon mal alles komplett ausschliessen.

Sollte trotzdem Strom auf dem Case sein, nichts wieder anschliessen, sondern Rechner mit dem Power-Knopf, wenn er denn so konfiguriert ist, herrunterfahren. Sonst zerschiest du dir hinterher noch was.


----------



## cloth82 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nach Einbau neuer Grafikkarte steht Gehäuse unter Spannung*

hm.. wären es nur die Seitenteile, würde ich Behauptungen akzeptieren, dass es nur Vibrationen der Lüfter sind, die sich an den dünnen Blechen verstärken. Aber es taucht genauso an den massiveren Gehäuseteilen auf und das Kribbeln in den Fingern, besonders wenn man länger die Hand an einer Stelle hat und sich der Kontakt durch leichte Hautfeuchtigkeit erhöht, ist eindeutig elektrische Spannung. Das Netzteil habe ich übrigens leichtsinniger Weise angefasst. Es ließ mich bereitwillig gewähren ohne mir eine zu scheuern. Ich versteh's nicht.


----------



## Scorpio78 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nach Einbau neuer Grafikkarte steht Gehäuse unter Spannung*

Komisch, dass du am NT keinen gewischt kriegst,....


----------



## cloth82 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nach Einbau neuer Grafikkarte steht Gehäuse unter Spannung*

Also ich bin kurz davor, den ganzen Rechner zu demontieren. Gestern habe ich Crysis 2 installiert (nachdem nun endlich DX11 draußen ist und bei Amazon die Nano Edition als Blitzangebot am WE lief) und nach einer guten dreiviertel Stunde verabschiedete sich der PC mit einem Hänger, verpixelten Streifenmustern in den schönsten Farben und einem ultrakurz blau aufleuchtenden BSoD. Ein Neustart war nicht mehr möglich. Die automatische Systemwiederherstellung brachte keine Resultate, ein erweiterter RAM-Test über dreieinhalb Stunden verlief fehlerfrei, Fehleranzeige = 0. Dann habe ich doch mal die Systemwiederherstellung manuell gestartet - et voila, da bin ich wieder. Die "spannende" Fehlersuche kann weiter gehen... 

Edit:
In der Systemüberwachung gibt es keine Details. Nur das Ereignisprotokoll sieht etwas "willkürlich" aus, oder? 

```
Ebene        Quelle            Ereignis-ID    Aufgabenkategorie
Informationen    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine    "Dienst ""Diagnosesystemhost"" befindet sich jetzt im Status ""Beendet""."
Informationen    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine    "Dienst ""Anwendungserfahrung"" befindet sich jetzt im Status ""Beendet""."
Informationen    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine    "Dienst ""Diagnosesystemhost"" befindet sich jetzt im Status ""Ausgeführt""."
Informationen    Service Control Manager    7036    Keine    "Dienst ""Windows-Fehlerberichterstattungsdienst"" befindet sich jetzt im Status ""Beendet""."
```
Uhrzeit und Datum habe ich rausgenommen, die Aufzeichnung ist aber aus einem Block und die Aktionen fanden nur wenige Sekunden voneinander getrennt statt. Alles direkt vor besagtem Absturz.


----------



## cloth82 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nach Einbau neuer Grafikkarte steht Gehäuse unter Spannung*

Was auch immer mit dem BSoD und den Bootproblemen geschehen ist, scheint primär durch einen lockeren SATA-Stecker am Mainboard hervorgerufen worden zu sein. Heute Morgen wollte Windows nach der Startsequenz mit diesem wunderschön wabernden Windows-Logo wieder nicht weiter machen und hat sich mehrfach mit Bluescreen verabschiedet. Nachdem aber bereits die gestrige Systemwiederherstellung erfolgreich war und keine Änderungen stattgefunden haben, dämmerte es auch in den dunkelsten Bereichen meiner ahnungslosen Rübe. Daraufhin habe ich die SATA-Kabel "instinktiv", also ohne darüber nachzudenken, einfach einmal etwas fester in die Sockel gedrückt. Prompt lief wieder alles wie geschmiert. Was mich allerdings schonwieder stutzig macht, ist der aktivierte Schreibcache auf meiner SSD, den ich DEFINITIV nach dem Einbau und Installation von Windows abgeschaltet habe. Schließlich soll das in Sachen "GB/Euro" teure Bauteil auch etwas länger halten. 

Das Problem mit der Spannung auf dem Gehäuse besteht aber noch immer. Auch nach systematischer Entfernung allen mehr oder weniger unnötigen Beiwerks, aktiv und passiv, kribbelt es an den Fingern. Ich bin auch nicht der Einzige, der das merkt. Geld für ein Multimeter habe ich im Moment leider nicht... vielleicht kommt mir ein "PCGH in Gefahr" / "on the Road" Fachmensch für ein "User Special" zu Hilfe... xD ich stehe gerne für Reportagen zur Verfügung ^^ das wäre doch mal eine geniale neue Rubrik *g* 

Was auch immer.. vielleicht hat jemand von Euch noch eine Idee und kann mir mit meinem Problem weiter helfen. Ich werde als nächstes versuchen, im Betrieb einmal den Bildschirm abzuklemmen, um zu prüfen, ob das Problem vom "Masse-Kontakt" stammt. 

BTW: Wäre es für den Fall, dass der Bildschirm der Verursacher ist, gut oder schädlich, den Kontakt der Kabelschirmung bzw. des äußeren Steckers mit dem PC-Gehäuse durch Isolierband zu verhindern?


----------



## cloth82 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nach Einbau neuer Grafikkarte steht Gehäuse unter Spannung*

Das Thema hat sich Erledigt. 

Auslöser ist mein G25, dessen Netzteil trotz abgeklemmtem USB-Stecker am PC natürlich weiterhin Spannung auf die päripheren Komponenten legt. Habe ich entweder die linke Hand innen am Lenkrad oder einen Fuß auf dem Pedal, kribbelt die rechte Hand beim Berühren des Gehäuses. Habe es gegen den PE-Kontakt der Steckdose getestet: halte ich meinen Fuß daran, tritt das Problem nicht auf. Bleibt also nur die eine Möglichkeit: Logitech hätte das NT bei der Verwendung von Metall mit Körperkontakt am Gerät aber auch nach VDE 3-polig bauen können. Gefährliches Spielzeug. 


Das ist aber auch sowas von , wenn nicht sogar ! Naja, irgendwann geht jedem mal ein...


----------

